# KU or Prime Reading?



## Yvonne473 (Jun 9, 2012)

I've been trying to research this and I'm kind of confused.  I bought a KU subscription when it was on sale during the Prime sale over the summer.  However, now I see the Prime Reading program.  My KU expires in February.  Is it worth me continuing when I'm a prime member and can borrow books through Prime Reading?  Plus, I do have my regular library that lets me borrow books for nothing.  I'm considering dropping KU in February.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't think that they give you any special deal that you lose if there is a gap in your KU subscription, right? Sounds like it is worth going without KU for a month and seeing if you miss it. I haven't tried it yet, but there are some changes to the reading part of Prime that may make KU less attractive aLao.


----------



## Yvonne473 (Jun 9, 2012)

It sounds like it's uncertain if we will get all the same books with Prime Reading.  Since I have until February to renew KU, it should give me time to explore and see if the books are pretty much the same.


----------



## smashthegamestate (Jul 31, 2016)

KU has been going downhill. I say this as a KU author.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yvonne473 said:


> I've been trying to research this and I'm kind of confused. I bought a KU subscription when it was on sale during the Prime sale over the summer. However, now I see the Prime Reading program. My KU expires in February. Is it worth me continuing when I'm a prime member and can borrow books through Prime Reading? Plus, I do have my regular library that lets me borrow books for nothing. I'm considering dropping KU in February.


KU has a much larger selection -- well over a million titles.

Prime Reading has a smaller set -- just over a thousand, which includes magazines. It's a subset of KU titles; curated as authors were, apparently, invited to have their books included. As such, though the genres may or may not appeal, you won't have to wade through scammy books and other flotsam and jetsam.

I _think_ KOLL may still be around. So even with prime reading, you'd still be able to choose one a month from the broader KOLL -- which overlaps at least 90% with the KU catalog, best as I can tell.

If you mostly read mainstream, the libraries will probably eventually have them for you.

My KU subscription expires in December and I hadn't intended to renew even before this announcement. It has reinforced that decision for me.


----------



## Yvonne473 (Jun 9, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> KU has a much larger selection -- well over a million titles.
> 
> Prime Reading has a smaller set -- just over a thousand, which includes magazines. It's a subset of KU titles; curated as authors were, apparently, invited to have their books included. As such, though the genres may or may not appeal, you won't have to wade through scammy books and other flotsam and jetsam.
> 
> ...


I had been debating back and forth whether to continue with KU before this announcement, too. I'm kind of feeling as you do and - unless something changes - I'll be ending it when my subscription ends. If KOLL is still around, then I don't really need KU anyway.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I _think_ KOLL may still be around. So even with prime reading, you'd still be able to choose one a month from the broader KOLL -- which overlaps at least 90% with the KU catalog, best as I can tell.


Yep, I borrowed a KOLL book this weekend. Still with us.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Yep, I borrowed a KOLL book this weekend. Still with us.


That's good to know! Because, although you can only get one a month, the catalog is MUCH larger than the Prime Reading catalog.


----------

